# 9 in 1 card reader ~ HP p/n 5069-6732 rev A-A26



## campfire_2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Guys , 

need some help with something . As a few of you know , I snaged my 9 in 1 card reader out of my hp a814x desktop to install in my new build . Appears to be a usb connection into a mobo hub . Heres the question of the day ... where does cheep bastardo find a xp sp2 based driver for said add-on ? Or does it need a driver ? As in , is it just a generic "toss in" item that is covered by the bright minds at "billyworld" in the xp install ?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Your 9 in 1 card reader etc etc. will get interpreted by Win XP as several USB external drives which use a generic windows driver. Xp should recognise it and auto install the default USB drivers.


----------



## campfire_2 (Jan 16, 2007)

OK Thanks for the input ... got reader installed , and loaded buku photos without a hitch . I do now have a "safely remove hardware" icon in my tray , that when I place my pointer over it , is related to this USB mass storage device , which I dont understand , but as far as the functionality of the reader goes , alls well that ends well ... mark this puppy as resolved , and thanks again :wave:


Changeling said:


> Your 9 in 1 card reader etc etc. will get interpreted by Win XP as several USB external drives which use a generic windows driver. Xp should recognise it and auto install the default USB drivers.


----------



## sinbad2448 (Jun 4, 2008)

Changeling said:


> Your 9 in 1 card reader etc etc. will get interpreted by Win XP as several USB external drives which use a generic windows driver. Xp should recognise it and auto install the default USB drivers.


Hi, mine does the same thing by putting in several drives but xp will not install the default USB drivers for this unit. I have searched HP with no luck for drivers and also the web. Can someone direct me to the drivers.

I would like to try the HP drivers to see if that will help. I'm running xp pro 32 bit.

Thanks,
sinbad2448


----------

